# Finished my 8pt mount



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

This is the 8 I got bow season. I just finished the mount a few weeks ago.. check it out!


----------



## busdriver51 (Jan 21, 2009)

That's a little different, but I like it, excellent job on the mount.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Awesome work, good detail on the whole mount:darkbeer:. Do you use ear liners or the bondo method. Reason I ask is the ears look perfect and I have never used the bondo method before and is it worth trying?

Bob


----------



## Birddog13 (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice Buck and nice work! I like it


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice mount! I like the deer form choice.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

these are eppley 360 earliners... all i use on whitetails...
take time when turning, take time when removing cartlige, and i use manikin prep spray on the earliners to make sure there is no drumming.. works terrific.

glad you all like it!


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

proskinnertts said:


> Nice mount! I like the deer form choice.


loved the form, it mounted easily!
all you guys need is more size choices and poses! keep em comming!


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

Looks nice what do you have on the back between the hair and the felt?


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

its not exactly rope, but a similar idea..
i picked it up at the local fabric shop.. its about 1" wide and flat, works well for pedestals..


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

looks great


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> these are eppley 360 earliners... all i use on whitetails...
> take time when turning, take time when removing cartlige, and i use manikin prep spray on the earliners to make sure there is no drumming.. works terrific.


Thank you for the insight on the material and method used.

Awesome work!

Bob


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

You've got some talent buddy. Keep'em coming.


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks great, well done


----------



## blew (May 7, 2010)

Congrats! Great looking mount


----------



## cwt (May 28, 2010)

nice


----------



## Bowfinatic (Aug 9, 2005)

very unique


----------



## buckeyeoutfiter (Aug 4, 2009)

*loooks good*

looks very nice.... glad to hear u use the epley 360 ear liners, im going to try them out i talked to mr.epleys son and they r very nice people with great products


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Great Mount,enjoyed pics!:thumbs_up


----------



## CB160 (Jun 6, 2010)

Some nice work right there.....:thumbs_up


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Good looking mount!


----------



## kylelucas88 (Apr 28, 2010)

that looks awesome! but why spend some much time on mounting such a little dinky deer?


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

kylelucas88 said:


> that looks awesome! but why spend some much time on mounting such a little dinky deer?


glad you like the mount....... all bucks look sweet mounted, so why not mount them all?


----------



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

wow that is a fantastic mount buddy great job!!!


----------



## Flatcoats (Jul 31, 2009)

kylelucas88 said:


> that looks awesome! but why spend some much time on mounting such a little dinky deer?


Really? I hope you know each other to make a comment like that.ukey:

Very nice mount. Its not the most appealing pose to me, but its certainly quality work nonetheless.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

Flatcoats said:


> Really? I hope you know each other to make a comment like that.ukey:
> 
> Very nice mount. Its not the most appealing pose to me, but its certainly quality work nonetheless.


thank you for the compliment on my work... i love the pose... it looks good on the floor b/c his nose is like waist height and he looks right at you... different, unique, and excellently sculpted IMO..

o and i have no clue who that other comment came from... i dont think i know him, but it dont hurt my feelings none.. its my biggest 8 pt ever, and here in NJ they are tough to come by.... IM happy, thats all that matters


----------



## TradHarvester (May 16, 2010)

is that one of the habitats sold by mackenzie


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

yeah... i added more habitat to it since i took the picture.. its a little bare ...


----------



## Ldyhunter (Jun 27, 2010)

That is a nice mount!


----------



## kylelucas88 (Apr 28, 2010)

JerseyJays said:


> thank you for the compliment on my work... i love the pose... it looks good on the floor b/c his nose is like waist height and he looks right at you... different, unique, and excellently sculpted IMO..
> 
> o and i have no clue who that other comment came from... i dont think i know him, but it dont hurt my feelings none.. its my biggest 8 pt ever, and here in NJ they are tough to come by.... IM happy, thats all that matters


you boys need to come to canada! we dont thing twice about them bucks


----------



## ptibowie (May 31, 2008)

Excellent work buddy. Great detail on the whole mount.


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

I'd been darn proud to have one just like it. Great workmanship!


----------



## Cooper2311 (Jun 28, 2010)

Very nice job.


----------



## lackey (Jul 8, 2010)

its different thats why i like it


----------



## bgoode (Jan 29, 2010)

kylelucas88 said:


> you boys need to come to canada! we dont thing twice about them bucks


So you live in Canada and have huge deer, and you have probably shot bigger deer than his. Keep that to yourself, he is proud of that 8 pt and thats all that matters. We cant all hunt in Canada.

Excellent job on the mount by the way. Great attention to detail. Looks awesome.


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice work.....one suggestion though would be to get the paint off the lashes and to keep after them while they are drying....looks like a few are going off in different directions. The nictating membrane is a little off as well. This is nitpicking of course....the mount is very respectable and something to be proud of.


----------



## bighoytman (Apr 12, 2006)

*finished my 8 point mount*

nice looking mount


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

josh s. said:


> Nice work.....one suggestion though would be to get the paint off the lashes and to keep after them while they are drying....looks like a few are going off in different directions. The nictating membrane is a little off as well. This is nitpicking of course....the mount is very respectable and something to be proud of.


thanks for the tips! you are 100% right on all of them, i just got back from my state competition with it... took a 3rd place in the professional division, my other head took 2nd, but i thought this one was better LOL.. either way, you pointed out the same things the judges did.. good eye!


----------



## Robert Muncie (Sep 8, 2006)

Quote "So you live in Canada and have huge deer, and you have probably shot bigger deer than his. Keep that to yourself, he is proud of that 8 pt and thats all that matters. We cant all hunt in Canada.

Excellent job on the mount by the way. Great attention to detail. Looks awesome. "



I couldn't agree more. Trophy is with the hunter and hunter only. I know a lot of guys that would love a shot at a deer like that each year. I hunt for the love of hunting and thats the case for Doe or Buck.
Great deer and Great mount. Do you do mail in work? Might have to send some your way this year.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

THANKS!
work is work, i take it all ... mail it on over:thumbs_up


----------



## bigpess51 (Sep 24, 2009)

very nice mount, i can't wait to do something different than a shoulder mount.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

kylelucas88 said:


> you boys need to come to canada! we dont thing twice about them bucks


you should learn to spell before insulting another mans deer


----------



## Dutchie (Aug 26, 2010)

very nice work

I love good Taxidermy work!

Dutchie


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice work and quality buck.


----------



## Mike'sStillLife (Sep 2, 2010)

kylelucas88 said:


> that looks awesome! but why spend some much time on mounting such a little dinky deer?


it is standard practice when entering a competition to use a "dinky deer" it lets the judge see the details of the mount NOT the antlers, and they choose the best quality cape they can find which might have come from a smaller, short haired deer.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Great mount! Great deer, I'd be proud!


----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP (Aug 21, 2010)

excellent mounts Jay !!!!


----------

